# Comment telecharger des videos sur le navigateur internet



## jhou (12 Novembre 2003)

Comment on peut telecharger les videos qui sont sur internet comme pour le iPod sur le site de Apple (car elles s'ouvrent directement, elle ne se telecharge pas). Merci


----------



## talking (12 Novembre 2003)

On ne peut pas toujours, mais:
 lorsque c'est possible, avec un video en QuickTime par exemple, control+clic sur le lien "télécharger le lien sur le disque". Ou alors tu attends la fin du chargement et là tu fais "enregistrer sous" et tu choisis "en film QuickTime" ou un truc du genre.

Parfois ça n'est pas possible, parce que le contenu est protégé. Des malins arrivent à retrouver le contenu sur le disque et à l'amalgamer, je ne connais pas la manipulation sur X.

Celles de l'iPod tu peux les télécharger.


----------



## myckmack (12 Novembre 2003)

Dans le panneau (le TdB, quoi !) QuickTime, il y a aussi une option à choisir dans l'onglet Module externe.


----------



## TheBob (12 Novembre 2003)

Il existe justement un petit logiciel qui te permet d'enregistrer les vidéos Quick Time qui se trouvent dans ton temporaire Internet : iGetMovies. Va sur DjodjoDesign...

Je l'ai essayé avec une belle présentation du G5 (vidéo de 75 Mo environ) et ça marche nickel! Par contre, le logiciel récupère toutes les vidéos possibles qu'il trouve dans ton temporaire. Alors je me suis retrouvé avec 6 vidéos sur le bureau! (5 petits fichiers de quelques Ko, et le dernier de 75Mo).

Comme je débarque sur la planète Apple, je ne sais pas encore où se trouve ce fameux fichier temporaire. Il faudrait sûrement y faire du tri. Alors, c'est où, dites...!?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Novembre 2003)

Ca se trouve dans Départ &gt; Bibliothèque &gt; Caches &gt; Safari mais c'est un vrai foutoir.


----------



## JediMac (13 Novembre 2003)

Voici ce que j'ai fait pour les ramener ces pubs.
Tu vas sur la page web et tu demandes "code source" dans le menu "Présentation" de Safari. Tu fais pomme+f (rechercher) et tu tapes ".mov". Tu devrais trouver une url assez longue et se terminant par .mov. Tu la copies et tu la colles dans un document que tu pourras enregistrer en html (dans un fichier word par exemple). Tu ouvres ce fichier avec un butineur et en faisant un clic droit ou crtl+clic sur le lien, tu demandes à "télécharger le lien sur le disque". Et voilou !

Par exemple, pour une des pubs en grand format et 45 s, le lien est http://a864.g.akamai.net/5/864/51/453e5e06f8f2da/
1a1a1aaa2198c627970773d80669d84574a8d80d3cb12453c02589f25382e353c32f94c32c9c0b6f9eff6390f
861d130980777/iPod-ad-hip_hop+itunes4_480.mov (j'ai coupé l'url sinon ça flinguait la mise en page)


----------



## jfh (13 Novembre 2003)

TheBob a dit:
			
		

> Il existe justement un petit logiciel qui te permet d'enregistrer les vidéos Quick Time qui se trouvent dans ton temporaire Internet : iGetMovies. Va sur DjodjoDesign...
> 
> Je l'ai essayé avec une belle présentation du G5 (vidéo de 75 Mo environ) et ça marche nickel! Par contre, le logiciel récupère toutes les vidéos possibles qu'il trouve dans ton temporaire. Alors je me suis retrouvé avec 6 vidéos sur le bureau! (5 petits fichiers de quelques Ko, et le dernier de 75Mo).
> 
> Comme je débarque sur la planète Apple, je ne sais pas encore où se trouve ce fameux fichier temporaire. Il faudrait sûrement y faire du tri. Alors, c'est où, dites...!?



super ce petit programme il est déjà dans le dock j'en ai déjà charger plusieurs, des bande annonces
je les collectionne, avant je gardais l'adresse
je croyais qu'il ne marchait que sous safari mais ca va très bien avec camino aussi
super merci pour ce petit prog sympas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 jfh


----------



## TheBob (13 Novembre 2003)

Pas bête ta technique pour trouver le lien direct!! Va falloir que j'y pense quand je suis sur mon PC...


----------



## azerty (13 Novembre 2003)

hum, sur pc, il suffit de faire clic-droit &gt; propriétés pour avoir l'adresse url...


----------



## TheBob (14 Novembre 2003)

Y'a en effet des fois où cette manip toute bête fonctionne, et d'autre ou justement y'a pas moyen de voir l'url de la vidéo.

D'ailleurs, j'ai essayé le coup d'afficher la source pour voir l'url des vidéos "protégées". En essayant de les ajouter dans mon gestionnaire de téléchargements, ça ne fonctionnait pas top : récupération d'un fichier de quelques Ko  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a des trucs qui m'échappent, parfois...


----------



## Billgrumeau (5 Janvier 2006)

iGetMovie, ça marche pô avec les mpg mais avec la technique du lien, ça marche super... merci.  

Allez voir, ça vaut le coup (n'oubliez pas de mettre le son) : http://videos.skipass.com/avalanchepiau.mpg


----------



## Tara (8 Avril 2006)

Je cherchais un moyen de charger une video quick time et j'ai trouvé pas mal de réponses ici mais p'tit souci je n'arrive pas à charger la vidéo malgré les explications de JediMac. Quelqu'un voudrait-il m'apporter son assistance? Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider avec cette vidéo : rtsp://a545.q.kamai.net/3/545/196/443573c0/1a1a1a31a0167fe45785f66ae00e6fdf4fbb204eb1208dbc29980e77dc4f7ef42693087be447/livefromdakota_600.mov
 Merci.


----------



## Tara (8 Avril 2006)

Alors j'ai un peu avancé et là mon plus gros souci c'est qu'une fois le doc ouvert avec Safari je ne peux pas cliquer sur le lien. J'avoue que je suis totalement novice là dedans et que je n'y connais rien. J'ai réussi à le faire une fois sans comprendre pourquoi ça ne marche plus mais lorsque je clique sur le lien Safari me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le fichier alors que j'arrive toujours à le lire dans mon Quick Time (le lien est sur mon bureau). Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider je lui en serais très reconnaissante. Faut dire que je tiens coute que coute à avoir cette vidéo. :love:


----------



## richard-deux (9 Avril 2006)

Je veux bien t'aider mais lorsque je lance la vidéo dans Quicktime ou dans Safari, j'ai le message *No Found*.  

Donne l'adresse du site où se trouve la vidéo, on verra ce que l'on peut faire pour toi.


----------



## Tara (9 Avril 2006)

Merci! Voilà l'adresse : http://www.stereophonics.com/dakota/login.php. Mais cette vidéo n'était visible qu'à des heures bien précises donc je ne sais pas si vous arriverez à quelquechose avec ça. J'ai toujours le lien sur mon bureau et quand je double-clic dessus, ca marche. Mais si j'essaie de rentrer le code source dans un navigateur ça ne fonctionne plus. Bref, je ne comprends pas pourquoi le lien sur mon bureau fonctionne et pas le reste. Mais peut-être qu'il y a quelquechose auquel je n'ai pas pensé...


----------



## Tara (10 Avril 2006)

Voici un lien pour charger le seul lien qui marche: http://s52.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3VGD0WVHYCJ9H29BBN7XK4BDL3. Avec ça marche à tous les coups. Je peux la voir. Le lien n'est dispo que 7 jours.


----------



## MerkoRiko (10 Avril 2006)

Perso, pour télécharger les vidéos, j'utilise iMove HD et c'est top, il suffit juste de copier/coller le lien...


----------



## chaton (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je cherche à enregistrer sur le disque une vidéo qui est en stream sur youtube ( j'ai vu qu'il y avait un lien url.
comment faire pour importer sur imovie avec un lien url???
je n'ai pas trouvé dans l'aide.
j'ai également essayé code source + recherche .mov mais il n'y en a pas.
peut-on enregistrer des vidéos autres que quick time???

merci d'avance..


----------

